# Slide Show of FEL Combination Hitch Ball & Platform



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

To the Nine Members Who indicated by poll that you wanted to see the finished project here it is in the form of a slide show!
Total cost Lumber, chain , paint , hitch Ball, misc. $ 40.00

All steel was free from Kubota Dealer I had to cut steel tractor shipping crates with a torch!

All systems interlock and can be used independently!

The total system is mounted using only two Grade 5 bolts in the side panels of the Loader bucket, may change later to two quick disconnect pins!!

I needed a Hitch ball on the front to move boat trailers for mowing, launching etc. Also a safe stable platform on the loader to elevate G/F to clean gutters , trim trees, etc.....(note last slide) Backhoe serves as a ballast box when lifting G/F..... And she approves of this message!!!!!

If any of you would like a complete drawing I would be happy to do one for you!

Dean

Slide Show of Combination Ball Hitch/Platform for Front End loader


To the unknown person who indicated on the poll the He/She didn't want to see anything that I Do (Well don't look then)!!!!!


----------



## Compactorone (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah I would really like to see the slide show, but all I get is a message on the lower bar saying error on page.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-Boy _
> *Yeah I would really like to see the slide show, but all I get is a message on the lower bar saying error on page. *


It works on this end maybe some other member could try it and respond!!

in case they don't here is the cut and paste link!!

http://community.webshots.com/slideshow?ID=196521110&key=AIadOn


Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome John-Boy:friends: What do you mean by message on the lower bar saying error on page:question Do you have a pop up blocker that might be stopping it from loading:question: 


It works for me looks good Dean. Even painted it orange


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal dean... you run the FEL and you let the lady clean the gutters... nice!!:furious: :furious:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good deal dean... you run the FEL and you let the lady clean the gutters... nice!!:furious: :furious: *


:ditto: :lmao: Great work, Dean. I will copy that idea if I can find a couple of young hotties with go-go boots to get in the cage.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *:ditto: :lmao: Great work, Dean. I will copy that idea if I can find a couple of young hotties with go-go boots to get in the cage.  *


gotta call topdj !! Right Sam Samsram?
:furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *good deal dean... you run the FEL and you let the lady clean the gutters... nice!!:furious: :furious: *


Sounds reasonable to me:lmao:


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *:ditto: :lmao: Great work, Dean. I will copy that idea if I can find a couple of young hotties with go-go boots to get in the cage.  *


Hey Mow......Don't look now,your age is showing.....go-go boots?? mg:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *Hey Mow......Don't look now,your age is showing.....go-go boots?? mg: *


Guilty as charged! :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work Dean! :thumbsup: The orange paint was a nice touch!  Looks like an OEM attachement. Also a very good idea as well. You do nice work. :zoomin: 

The error message shows when you get to the last picture but it played fine for me. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum John-Boy! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice job! And I hope you don't mind my mentioning that Mrs. Dean is an attractive lady AND she does gutters. An EXTREMELY rare combination!!!!! Take good care of her as there are very few ladies like that in the world.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Nice job! And I hope you don't mind my mentioning that Mrs. Dean is an attractive lady AND she does gutters. An EXTREMELY rare combination!!!!! Take good care of her as there are very few ladies like that in the world. *


I was thinking the same thing Joe! Just wasn't sure how to word it or possibley offend Dean.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I was thinking the same thing Joe! Just wasn't sure how to word it or possibley offend Dean.   *


It's impossible to offend me!! Girlfriend doesn't get offended either (she appreciates the comments as much as I do) and I do want to thank all of you for the praise........

Dean

Got any ideas for a new project for me to piddle around with??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> * Girlfriend doesn't get offended either *



well as long as you guys are not offended.. i was thinking the same as the others... but dean, i thought you were an 'old coot'
what R-U doing with a hot young looking woman? 

and she does gutters too :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, you guys don't suppose Dean stole her away from Tractorguy? He was all the time bragging about his lady being all this and all that. Maybe she found Dean to be more worthy?:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Hey, you guys don't suppose Dean stole her away from Tractorguy? He was all the time bragging about his lady being all this and all that. Maybe she found Dean to be more worthy?:thumbsup: *



yeah but I thought TG was strictly a simplicty Guy .....


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dean…
Nice job, like Chief said, the paint makes it look like an OEM attachment.
That set-up looks like it will come in really handy. Just looking at the
slide show, I was thinking of a half a dozen things I would be using it for.

BTW :ditto: on the hottie GF.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

John,
I am an old coot, just refuse to acknowledge it!

Joe ,
I stole her from no one, She knows talent when she sees it!! 

Aegt, we have been together for 3+ years and she is 18 years my junior and she contributes greatly to my well being not to mention she is accomplished in her own right! It helps to beat her daily however!! 

Now to the serious stuff, I made a little dolly today to roll my 500# ballest box around in order to store my latest little project Hitch Ball/ Platform, If any might be interested I would put a small pic group together for the inside of the new addition (now that it is half/assed straightened up)!

BTW I have run out of things to do , still waiting for Ideas you might want to see!! Other wise G/F will find something distasteful for me do!!! HELP!!!
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> BTW I have run out of things to do , still waiting for Ideas you might want to see!! Other wise G/F will find something distasteful for me do!!! HELP!!!


Well of course!!!!!!! It is time to go and buy some kool implements!!! Then make up some things to do!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A nice counter rotating pto tiller to get the garden ready for winter comes to mind.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My implication that you stole her from Tractorguy was definitely tongue in cheek. If you don't remember Tractorguy (he has since been banished) any reasonable woman would have run away at the first oppertunity as fast as she could.outta here My loving wife is 10 years my junior and it seems to work well for us.

As to a winter project, check out some of the stuff I posted in the ebay section. Some interesting Vehicles that could be restored, or a boat that needs refinishing? How about an old tractor to rebuild? Work benches to be built in the new shed? How about this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2493080279&category=6470


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Well of course!!!!!!! It is time to go and buy some kook implements!!! Then make up some things to do!   *


I missed the point (kook implements)?? let alone buy?? and a counter rotating tiller is above my needs, at least this week!!
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

typo. Should have been kool.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a project I came across browsing that might be a good project for you for when you remove the backhoe. :tractorsm


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=58374">


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here is a project I came across browsing that might be a good project for you for when you remove the backhoe. :tractorsm
> 
> 
> <img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=58374"> *


Great Minds think alike, Just today I finished a dolly for my ballast box , looks like a similar project , Identical wheels , will show pic as soon as my home server comes back up!
Thanks again Chief,

Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Chief I'll see if the server is up ! have the material to start the BackHoe Dolly, will post pic when finished!!
Dean
Ballast box Dolly


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Chief I'll see if the server is up ! have the material to start the BackHoe Dolly, will post pic when finished!!
> Dean
> Ballast box Dolly *


What's this:question: :question: :question: No New Kubota Orange paint:question: :question: :question:   Nice looking dolly! 

I may be building something like that to move my gun vault or make a shoring platform to strengthen the floor for when and if I move.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *What's this:question: :question: :question: No New Kubota Orange paint:question: :question: :question:   Nice looking dolly!
> 
> I may be building something like that to move my gun vault or make a shoring platform to strengthen the floor for when and if I move. *


hint, use oak for the frame and fill with pine/fir and it will last a lifetime!! 
casters are cheep at a good farm store , about 4$ and lag screws to mount the casters not much but at least you can use a socket wrench after you predrill!
Dean

Note: If it moves I have painted it Orange, apparently it wasn't moving at the time but I'll catch it in a weak unguarded moment!! 
Take care,
Dean


----------

